# KDE suomenkielinen mut n'pp'imist; on US

## vode

Mitakohan olen nyt pahasti missanut viime paivityksessa. Siina oli myos KDEn paivityksia. Vasta nyt kun kaynnistin koneen uudelleen niin huomasin etta kaytossa on vain us-nappaimisto. Natiivissa komentotulkussa ' ja ; (a ja o) toimii ja nakyy ok. Stable k'yt;ss' eli siis plasma.

----------

## Juippisi

Joku xorg-päivitys ja meni vanha xorg.conf uusiksi?

Tai KDE4 -> KDE Plasma.

Eikös siellä KDEn ohjauskeskuksessa (systemsettings) ole näppäimistön tai kieliasetusten alla kohta, jossa voi noi näppäimistölayoutit määrittää. Kokeile sieltä. Muistaakseni se käytössä oleva layout on myös system trayssa, josta sen pääsee vaihtamaan. 

setxkbmap-komentoa ei kannata KDEssa tai Gnomessa käyttää, kun ne DEn omat demonit sen resettaa kuitenkin heti.

----------

## vode

Kiitos ehdotuksista Juippisi.

Ohjauskeskuksesta en löydä mistä vois näppäinasetukseia muuttaa... Muistaakseni semmonen on kyllä ollut mut nyt hävinnyt?. Käänsin uudestaan ksystemsettings ja kl10n paketetit mut ei apua. make.confissa on L10N="fi" asetus.

Englannin kielisesti on näköjään samaan aikaan saksalaisella vastaava ongelma: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1059544-highlight-.html

Tuon viestiketjun ohjeella komensin kde:n komentotulkissa roottina: setxkbmap fi   Ja kas ää ja öö toimii ok!

Mut tuo komentohan sit täytyy antaa joka kerta kun kirjaudut uudestaan sisälle....??? Outo ongelma.

----------

## Zucca

 *vode wrote:*   

> Tuon viestiketjun ohjeella komensin kde:n komentotulkissa roottina: setxkbmap fi   Ja kas ää ja öö toimii ok!
> 
> Mut tuo komentohan sit täytyy antaa joka kerta kun kirjaudut uudestaan sisälle....??? Outo ongelma.

 Ite taidan käyttää just tota, mutta en pyöritä KDE:ta. Tuon komennon voi suorittaa kyllä normijuuserikin.

Oletkos kokeillut wikiartikkelissa mainittuja jippoja?

EDIT: No olinpa myöhässä. Noh. Toivottavasti vika on saatu korjattua.

----------

